# REVITIVE CIRCULATION BOOSTER



## FRANKIE2020 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi does anyone know if type 1s can use the Revitive circulation booster i thought it might help with my circulation.


----------



## Inka (Jun 24, 2021)

I wouldn’t use it @FRANKIE2020 There have been a number of threads about it and apparently it can make some foot issues worse.


----------

